

Video: ITIL Invented DevOps; the Unknown History You Can Leverage Now (2013) - josh-wrale
http://vimeo.com/76138745

======
josh-wrale
I'm posting this here because I'm interested to know what HN thinks about it.
I'm involved in an ITIL vs. DevOps correspondence right now, and I found this
rather odd (IMHO) video via the obligatory Google search.

I don't feel like he makes a clear argument, although I am leaning toward
agreeing with several of his conclusions (e.g. see the last slide).

Edit: I just now found this interesting post-script which says that the
presentation was a hit. Take a look. Is this just CA being CA'ish? :)

[http://blogs.ca.com/2013/10/07/itil-invented-devops-get-
over...](http://blogs.ca.com/2013/10/07/itil-invented-devops-get-over-it/)

